# whole barley



## AlaskaBoers

do you feed whole barley to your goats? I can get a great deal splitting a couple tons and my does need to put on weight I think.


----------



## Bellafire Farm

I've fed barley, in small amounts mixed with their grain, mainly to our market animals... I was told it put a great "finish" on them towards the end.
I don't know whether it was "whole" or not???? I just bought a bag or two or barley at the feed store... ??

Some interesting links on Barley...

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/ansci/sheep/eb71w.htm

http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=fee ... i=scholart


----------



## goathappy

We feed all of our goats a mix of oats and barley at a ratio of 2:1(oats:barley) and it works great. When my brother had meat goats he always gave it to mothers who were having a hard time keeping weight on while feeding their babies. For the dairy goats it works great for everybody: milkers, kids, dry yearlings(they get fat on it, so they aren't fed grain) wethers and bucks.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

My goats LOVE barley and I'm using it for about 25% of their grain ration. If you can get a good deal on it, take it! You won't regret it


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes... you can feed that...they make... cob... out of corn ...oats and barley.... :wink: Just like anything else ...start out slowly..... :wink: :thumb:


----------

